# Alter mit Datum berechnen



## Vril (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich bekomme aus einer Datenbank ein Geburtsdatum in der Form: yyyy-mm-dd

Jetzt würde ich gerne das aktuelle Alter der jeweiligen Person berechen, also heute-geburtsdatum=alter.
Hab nur kein Idee wie das geht, also schon nicht wie ich das aktuelle Datum erhalte, vom genauen berechnen des alters ganz zu schweigen!
Kann mir da evtl. jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## mic_checker (12. Mai 2005)

Schau dir mal GregorianCalendar an.


----------



## DP (12. Mai 2005)

```
GregorianCalendar gc_now = new GregorianCalendar(TimeZone.getTimeZone("ECT"));
    GregorianCalendar gc_geb = new GregorianCalendar(1970,0,1);
    
    if(gc_geb.get(gc_geb.MONTH) > gc_now.get(gc_now.MONTH)){
      System.out.println("alter: " + (gc_now.get(gc_now.YEAR) - gc_geb.get(gc_geb.YEAR) - 1));
    }
    else{
      System.out.println("alter: " + (gc_now.get(gc_now.YEAR) - gc_geb.get(gc_geb.YEAR)));
    }
```

hier wird aber der tag nicht berücksichtigt...


----------

